# Star Wars: KOTOR RP Thread



## darthsauron (Jul 24, 2008)

*PLOT:* Soon after the events of KOTOR 2, the Jedi temple was rebuilt on Dantooine.  The Exile's companions reformed the Jedi council, and the Jedi returned to the galaxy.  After the death of Mandalore (aka Canderous), the Mandalorian clans collapsed and reverted to their mercenary ways.  One Mandalorian group settled on Korriban and began attacking all ships that passed through the sector.  The Jedi were tasked with removing these pirates, and under the command of Jedi knight Zharlon Mertanka, they completely annihilated the Mandalorian raiders.  This angered the council, who wanted the Mandalorians captured.  The council sent a group of Jedi knights to relieve Zharlon of his command, but when they arrived, they found themselves attacked by Zharlon and his followers, who had read the Sith teachings on Korriban and become Dark Jedi.  Only one Jedi managed to escape, and he warned the council of Zharlon's betrayal.  Zharlon gathered many Jedi to his side, and began launching an attack on the Republic.  He gained many followers who believed in the destruction of the Republic, and named his movement the Sith Liberation.  The Mandalorians signed up with both sides, not caring which one won as long as they were paid.  Now, a new batch of recruits has sprung up among the Jedi, the Sith Liberation, and the Mandalorians.  Each decision that they make will change the galaxy.  The fate of the galaxy is in their hands...  

*Rules:* *No godmodding or killing off other peoples' characters without their permission.  
*No OOC talk in the main thread. 
*Posts must be at least one paragraph long.  
*Try to have good grammar and spelling, so no "i stabedd him, thru the hart." 
*As the GM, I have the right to ban you from the RP for not complying with the rules.

RP around the galaxy (actually, in the planets that I have chosen ) creating your own story! Occasionally, I will make events such as battles and tournaments which will affect all of the characters.



 Have fun !


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 27, 2008)

Rezjak began to walk towards his ship.  "Maybe I'll finally have a new message... Heh.  I tell that to myself every time."  As he turned down an alleyway,  he saw two heavily armed Mandalorians waiting for him.  "We heard about your last mission Rezjak." one of the them said.  "Yeah, you killed a member of the  Czerka Mandalorian Coalition. No one gets away with that." the other said.  "You two are pathetic.  Working for some powerful corporation in order to feel safe and powerful.  The only 'fighting' that you do is marching around Czerka buildings pretending to guard them.  You barely even get paid!"   One of the Mandalorians growled and pulled out a jagged knife.  Rezjak pulled out his vibrosword and knocked the knife out the Mandalorian's hand.  Suddenly, his head exploded with pain.  He spun around and saw the other Mandalorian holding a stun baton.  He leaped at him, but was grabbed by the other Mandalorian and thrown to the ground.  The Mandalorian kicked Rezjak's sword away and began punching him in the stomach.  Rezjak pulled out his blaster and fire twice into the Mandalorian's face.  He pushed the body away and then, wincing, he slowly goy up.  "Arrrgghh!"  The other Mandalorian had hit him with the stun baton again.  His head felt like it being blasted by electricity, and the rest of his body felt like lead.  Before the Mandalorian could swing the stun baton again, Rezjak painfully lifted up his arm and shot him in the chest.  His body then made a violent spasm before he collapsed onto the ground, unconscious.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 30, 2008)

Rezjak woke up in a bacta tank.  "Ah, you're awake.  You've been asleep for 3 days," a Mandalorian said.  "Tern.  It's been a while." "Yes it has.  Now I don't owe you a favor anymore."  

_2 years earlier..._ 
"Help! Help! My position is being overrun.  I need backup!" Tern shouted through the radio.  "You stay here and hold our position.  This mission can't succeed without the artillery, and I want my paycheck."  Rezjak turned and ran towards the artillery, dodging blaster fire leaping over dead bodies.  When he finally arrived at the artillery, he saw Tern firing at two Republic soldiers who were taking cover behind a rock.  He ran over and stabbed the first one, then kicked the second one in the stomach, pulled out his sword of the corpse and decapitated the other soldier.  Suddenly his radio crackled.  "Get back now! They have heavy tanks an- Augghhh!" The radio went silent.  Rezjak stared at Tern.  "You owe me big time." 

"Your weapons and armor are right there." Tern said.  Rezjak grabbed his armor and weapons and walked out of Tern's house; and headed towards his ship.  He arrived at his ship and looked at the computer terminal.  "Well, what do you know.  I've got a new contract."


----------

